# Truly simple Fused Clapton coils ~ RDA Atomizers



## Alex (15/9/15)

GrimmGreen



*Published on Sep 14, 2015*
For those wondering. This is the OHM reader i'm using. It's from CoilMaster

http://www.coil-master.net/product/co...

I am by no means a "builder guy"but after realizing that all my fused clapton and cool staple coil builds I was using were done by other people. I decided that I needed to learn how to do this myself. 

Again, believe me when I say that if I can do this, you can do this. Huge shoutouts to OhmboyOC, M.Terk and Squidoode for all their help / tip and tricks for this. 

I do realize that these coils are not for everyone, but I hope this is helpful for some people out there who are wanting to try out coils like this. 

For this build I was using Anarchist 26g wire and 38g NI80 from Kidney puncher. 

Purchase Swivels here►
http://www.cabelas.com/category/Swive...

http://www.amazon.com/b?node=3410201

OhmboyOC►https://instagram.com/ohmboyoc/?hl=en
Squidoode►https://instagram.com/squidoode/?hl=en
M.Terk►https://instagram.com/m.terk/

Squidoode Art of vaping youtube► https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmxe...

Instagram ►http://instagram.com/grimmgreen/
Twitter ► https://twitter.com/GrimmGreen
Facebook ► https://www.facebook.com/GrimmGreen
Juice ► http://namberjuice.com/


* Category *
People & Blogs

* License *
Creative Commons Attribution license (reuse allowed)


Remix this video

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

